# Travel Destinations > Indian Sub-Continent >  Himalayas 2005

## Indian

Went on a wonderful road trip from Bangalore up into the Himalayas in August 2005.

Check out some great photos of my trip, and post your comments...

----------


## rocketmail009

its amazing site .I  Love the layout and  the calendar and  colours...which  you should all check it out . it is pretty cool!
You will get to love the Himalayas. I walked towards Annapurna circuit in November or December and it was amazing.

----------


## mikelangelo11

You have got to love the Himalayas.I walked the Annapurna circuit in November/December and it was amazing.Himalayas are the queen of India.Its very beautiful and drive there is amazing experience.

----------

